# Uber is taking 60 percent of the ride. Anyone else at this level???



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


NOPE . 80 % here . At least sometimes . Average is 65 % .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


Uber charges the rider whatever they can get away with "Up front pricing" and pays drivers a set rate per mile and per minute with the rare surge bonus added on.

So it's not a set percentage take. In my experience, Uber may take anywhere from 40-60% of the fare, usually more on short trips and less on long trips.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


When Uber and Lyft changed from taking a percentage of each ride (generally 20% to 25%), to the per-Mile/per-Minute compensation model, our per-ride pay dropped significantly. This was around 2017 I believe.

Naturally, the change was quietly built-in to one of the new 70-page agreements that we have to "tap to accept" every so often.

After that conversion, Uber/Lyft continued adding new fees and increasing existing fees...while we were stuck on per-mile/per-minute. They will continue to increase fees, knowing that we won't receive a dime of the increases.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

This subject has been beat to death! There are many threads on here about it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

moJohoJo said:


> NOPE . 80 % here . At least sometimes . Average is 65 % .


My average in 2019 from Gryft and Goober was 23.7%

You are dong the gig all wrong.

You get paid by miles and minutes not percentages. Increase miles and minutes to decrease percentages.



12345678 said:


> This subject has been beat to death! There are many threads on here about it


I know! I get so tired of telling people how to make money doing this.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


Dude it's been bad here in Pittsburgh. Uber must really be hurting since they laid everybody off and I can't get diamonds support on the phone. And they're taking up to 70% of some of my rides. it's almost painful to see what the passenger pays. I need to stop looking but people are eventually going to stop using the service.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Frank112 said:


> Dude it's been bad here in Pittsburgh. Uber must really be hurting since they laid everybody off and I can't get diamonds support on the phone. And they're taking up to 70% of some of my rides. it's almost painful to see what the passenger pays. I need to stop looking but people are eventually going to stop using the service.


People are hooked on uber and Lyft
They are here to stay. 
How much of the money they take 
is out of our control.
Someday in the distant future
the self driving cars will be a path
to profitability for them I'm betting..


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I never look anymore what Uber takes from a ride . what good does looking do. i just look at what i get. it figures out to be between .85 to 1.00 per mile. or minute.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I see we are back to percentages again. Nobody gets paid a percentage of a fare anymore. Time and miles and a few other things. If Uber charges $100 for a 2 mile trip, you get paid what you agreed to.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been driving 2 years now. When I started I got paid per minute and mile. Today I still get paid the same rate per minute and mile. Nothing changed for me.

Yes the PAX are paying more, a lot more, and they think we are making more. Many have mentioned to me that they are paying more so it is nice we are getting paid more. I let them know how it works and we get paid the same amount as we did before they started paying more, I also let them know if anything we are making less because the rates are going up for riders so they think we are making more and they tip less.

Since percentages were brought up I will say when I first started I Uber averaged around 35% of the fare and now they average around 60% of the fare. A clear indicator Uber is charging more and making more per ride.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

Well in my market I used to receive share adjustments whenever they really raped the customer and the difference between what the customer got charged and what we made was larger than anticipated.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


Yes. Both of them are doing it right now they're trying to use the drivers to pulling that money that they are burning through so quickly.


----------



## BretB (May 3, 2020)

Uber revenue down 80% in April. it's a sinking ship. I'm sure March wasn't much better


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can you say IPO? Share holders will demand profits. They will charge more and find more ways to screw the driver to make the share holders happy.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

As shitty as they are I do appreciate these masks. But I guess it really doesn't matter cause all's I'm doing is protecting my passengers who don't wear masks or give a shit about me in general (a lot of my passengers are amazing though).


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Frank112 said:


> As shitty as they are I do appreciate these masks. But I guess it really doesn't matter cause all's I'm doing is protecting my passengers who don't wear masks or give a shit about me in general (a lot of my passengers are amazing though).


Are those from Uber? I'm still waiting on mine. :roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> People are hooked on uber and Lyft
> They are here to stay.
> How much of the money they take
> is out of our control.
> ...


Correction people are hooked to a few taps on their phones and a car appearing. Uber and Lyft can in fact dissappear and that remains.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Are those from Uber? I'm still waiting on mine. :roflmao:


Yeah I just got them in the mail today. Although here in Pittsburgh the lockdown is starting to end. I was only expecting one but there's 10 here and at Walmart the other day I saw 30 for $20 but thought I could get by without spending the money, so I do appreciate it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Frank112 said:


> Yeah I just got them in the mail today. Although here in Pittsburgh the lockdown is starting to end. I was only expecting one but there's 10 here and at Walmart the other day I saw 30 for $20 but thought I could get by without spending the money, so I do appreciate it.


I was expecting 3-5. 10 is decent I guess. In reality they should look at how many days you average online and send you enough to cover a month.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> When Uber and Lyft changed from taking a percentage of each ride (generally 20% to 25%), to the per-Mile/per-Minute compensation model, our per-ride pay dropped significantly. This was around 2017 I believe.
> 
> Naturally, the change was quietly built-in to one of the new 70-page agreements that we have to "tap to accept" every so often.
> 
> After that conversion, Uber/Lyft continued adding new fees and increasing existing fees...while we were stuck on per-mile/per-minute. They will continue to increase fees, knowing that we won't receive a dime of the increases.


May 2017 precisely. I signed up for U-er (read that as you like) first in January 2017. I was making .85 per mile, .11 a minute, and a base fee of 2.80.
In May 2017, I was made to tap screens of an agreement after which the pay dropped down to .50 a mile, .10 a minute, and .36 service fee.
For the next two weeks I desperately waited for rides, they became rarer, I made about $5 an hour, nothing for hours. Surges disappeared.

So I made the tough decision to switch to Lyft, which was just beginning to be noticed in my city. I passed, welcomed with open arms at Pep Boys where my car was inspected and approved on the spot. I could start right away.
I threw the Uber logo out my window that day and never took another ride, deleting the driver App.
I stick with Lyft only. Tens of $$$$ later, 6k + rides later. .75 a mile constantly, .11 a minute, and continuous driving rewards up until January 2020.

I along with other drivers who made the switch that month made Lyft in my city. Today it is preferred over seUer.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

People taking Uber/Lyft to get to their <$10/hr job need to come up with a better means of transportation. It's ok on occasion in a pinch. But yea, people spending all their money just getting to/from work (smh).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Correction people are hooked to a few taps on their phones and a car appearing. Uber and Lyft can in fact dissappear and that remains.


Rideshare is here to stay is 
what my statement meant.
Ubers got a 10 year lease on
345,000 sf in downtown Chicago
for the Uber freight division.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

oishiin driving said:


> May 2017 precisely. I signed up for U-er (read that as you like) first in January 2017. I was making .85 per mile, .11 a minute, and a base fee of 2.80.
> In May 2017, I was made to tap screens of an agreement after which the pay dropped down to .50 a mile, .10 a minute, and .36 service fee.
> For the next two weeks I desperately waited for rides, they became rarer, I made about $5 an hour, nothing for hours. Surges disappeared.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't have a problem switching to Lyft, however they don't do long pickup fees which are sometimes more than half of my earnings on trips And I have to turn on last ride every time I take a ride with Lyft because they will add a 20 minute trip to my queue without even asking (with no long pickup fee) it's entirely possible to make $4 in 30min and lose money. Also, the rewards I get with Uber allow me to see the trip distance and get 5% cash back at gas stations.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Rideshare is here to stay is
> what my statement meant.
> Ubers got a 10 year lease on
> 345,000 sf in downtown Chicago
> for the Uber freight division.


Sears, Blockbusters, Circuit City were all here to stay with many buildings and other assets.

The customers stayed, the businesses changed.

Amazon(Sears), Redbox(Block Buster), Best Buy(Circuit City).


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)




----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Frank112 said:


> I wouldn't have a problem switching to Lyft, however they don't do long pickup fees which are sometimes more than half of my earnings on trips And I have to turn on last ride every time I take a ride with Lyft because they will add a 20 minute trip to my queue without even asking (with no long pickup fee) it's entirely possible to make $4 in 30min and lose money. Also, the rewards I get with Uber allow me to see the trip distance and get 5% cash back at gas stations.


I decline all long pick ups, even when added to the queue. It'd be nice if they paid for them, maybe they will when they see I decline them.
I'll probably re-add Uber after C-19. Lyft has changed, unappreciative who made them.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent.


Uber hasn't taken a percentage of the fare for a few years already. (Except in California where I think it was recently restored) The driver is paid a fixed per mile and minute rate. You can find the rates for your area on the driver website under 'fares'. That should be your deciding factor in whether to take trip or not.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

Is anyone else here having their app make them take a picture of themselves with a face mask on and verify this stupid checklist before every trip? I know I should post it in a new thread but I'm out driving so kind of busy


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When I turned on the app today nothing new popped up. That was at 5:00 pm today. 5 hours and 25 minutes later not a single ping so nothing new for me.


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> When I turned on the app today nothing new popped up. That was at 5:00 pm today. 5 hours and 25 minutes later not a single ping so nothing new for me.


It probably hasn't hit your market yet or maybe the laws are different down there


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Frank112 said:


> It probably hasn't hit your market yet or maybe the laws are different down there


I got the notice saying it starts today in the app. I also have not installed the latest Uber update, it may be part of the new update.


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

M62 said:


> Uber hasn't taken a percentage of the fare for a few years already. (Except in California where I think it was recently restored)


Correct, in response to AB5 (new law that's suppose to make U/L drivers employees in CA), Uber did away with up-front-pricing.
Passengers now get an estimate (for example $5-$8) and Uber takes exactly 25% for each fare. Uber also doesn't track acceptance rates anymore in CA. Uber is doing all this to make drivers seem like true independent contractors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


Let UBER PAY FOR THE GAS & BUY THE CAR TOO !

FOR 40% I WILL DRIVE THEIR CAR !


----------



## Frank112 (Dec 1, 2018)

scatman said:


> Correct, in response to AB5 (new law that's suppose to make U/L drivers employees in CA), Uber did away with up-front-pricing.
> Passengers now get an estimate (for example $5-$8) and Uber takes exactly 25% for each fare. Uber also doesn't track acceptance rates anymore in CA. Uber is doing all this to make drivers seem like true independent contractors.


I was wondering how that was working out for them in California. Does anyone here have any idea? I heard that the drivers were making even less now as punishment for trying to get fair treatment from Uber.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Uber taking up to 60%????


Of course short runs they have been doing this forever and Lyft also, absolute BS but these are who we choose to work for, right. There are people here like the MiamiDunce who think we are paid too much though and tips are included.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> My average in 2019 from Gryft and Goober was 23.7%
> 
> You get paid by miles and minutes not percentages. Increase miles and minutes to decrease percentages.


Every market is different, including rates, promotions, demographics, geography, etc.

Some markets are much more conducive to longhauling than others due to the roads and the pax.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Correction people are hooked to a few taps on their phones and a car appearing. Uber and Lyft can in fact dissappear and that remains.


If both companies were to disappear their bodies would still be warm by the time new rideshare companies took their place.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Frank112 said:


> I heard that the drivers were making even less now as punishment for trying to get fair treatment from Uber.


Horse poo.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> When Uber and Lyft changed from taking a percentage of each ride (generally 20% to 25%), to the per-Mile/per-Minute compensation model, our per-ride pay dropped significantly. This was around 2017 I believe.
> 
> Naturally, the change was quietly built-in to one of the new 70-page agreements that we have to "tap to accept" every so often.
> 
> After that conversion, Uber/Lyft continued adding new fees and increasing existing fees...while we were stuck on per-mile/per-minute. They will continue to increase fees, knowing that we won't receive a dime of the increases.


I should have read all 70 pages I stopped at page 65.  The sad thing is you have to accept or you cant play. Also realized I get more for a no show than a short trip. A lady didnt come out and I got $3.75 no show fee though she got my attention as I was pulling away and having it be a surge in the area I just asked if she wanted a ride search till you find me. It took her 3 times though on lucky 3 it showed me so I accepted. No joke she went less than a mile and I received $3.72 for the trip????? give or take a penny. Long or short trips here are all the same they take about 60 percent. Only benefit is when you tell people they feel bad and then tip you knowing you are not getting the $70.00 fare and I showed them $29.90 paid.


----------



## scatman (May 3, 2017)

Frank112 said:


> I heard that the drivers were making even less now as punishment for trying to get fair treatment from Uber.


In my market, Los Angeles, UberX base rate is $0.60/mile and $0.21/minute (Net). Pretty low IMHO.


----------



## nickeshabrown83 (1 mo ago)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> I know years ago Uber would take about 25 percent. Dont hold time to exact amount it was years ago and had no reason to figure out exact percentage. Though I have been watching and actually asking what Uber was charging and what I got paid. At 1st it was just curiosity though people thought we got the entire amount. Nope they are taking almost 60 percent of the time. I had a ride they charged the lady 8.90 I received 4$? Long trip that I felt bad for was a Walmart employee going to work part time for 5 hours and paid $32 and I got $9. So she like I am working for free. Does anyone else have Ubier taking up to 60%????


Yup same here, they've been doing it for yrs and getting away with it. I was charged $20 for a ride, the driver only received $8


----------

